# Who wears suit just because?



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I think the majority of people wear suits for the purpose of adhereing to the dress code at work or during particular functions, such as weddings, funerals, etc. 
But who, here, wears a suit as their normal mode of dress? Who wakes up on a saturday morning (assuming you don't work saturdays) has breakfast, gets cleaned up, puts on a suit and goes about doing their day to day things? I know this used to be the norm in my grandfather's generation, I'm just curious who out there still does that, and do you feel that in the past 5-10 years that the occurance has been increasing or decreasing among the general populace?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Going back to the 1950's I can honestly say that I can't recall seeing anyone regularly wearing a suit when they weren't going to work or to some function where a coat and tie was generally expected. Of course coats and ties, not necessarily suits, were expected at more worksites and functions back then so more were worn; but not just while putzing around on a Saturday. At the same time I was growing up in a blue collar environment so individual results may vary.

Today I find suits and ties to be relatively rare outside of the most formal work sites and social functions. At the same time I do think that there has been an increase in the wearing of sport coats, but in a much more informal way. 

For example, with jeans and khakis, and without a necktie. I know that I probably wear suits and sport coats as much or more today than I did back when I wore a coat and tie to work every day; I just eliminate the necktie more often today while adding the jacket or suit to my casual attire. This seems to be a trend. I've never really thought it was the suit or sport coat that guys didn't like, it was the necktie.

Cruiser


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, are we limiting 'just because' to times outside of the workplace?

I'm not required by any means to wear a suit to work every day, but I do. I could dress in dockers and a wrinkled polo, and nobody would tell me I couldn't. To me, this is 'just because'. However, I will go home from work, change out of my suit, and put on trousers and a jacket to go out for the evening. Same with a Sunday at the museum with my daughter; trousers and a sport coat.

Jeans just aren't comfortable. I wear them on my bike, or working on a car, thats it.


----------



## Cal27 (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't wear a suit just because, but it is one of my goals in life.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Me! Everytime I wear a suit, it's because I want to not because I have to.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I wish I could put on a suit any time and not look out of place. But since it is out of the social norm, people would think I have a problem. Most people think I'm eccentric enough.

This made me think of Green Acres, where Oliver Douglas would put on his suits for farming and driving into town to go to the general store. He never left the house without a suit or sports coat. This made the townspeople uncomfortable.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Matt S said:


> This made me think of Green Acres, where Oliver Douglas would put on his suits for farming and driving into town to go to the general store. He never left the house without a suit or sports coat. This made the townspeople uncomfortable.


I watched that show all the time back in the day and I never got the impression that his suits made anybody uncomfortable. Everyone just accepted Oliver and Lisa in their fancy clothes. Remember, Mr. Haney and Sam Drucker also wore ties regularly.

Cruiser


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Comfort*

A suit or jacket worn with high wasted trowsers and suspenders is exceedingly comfortable.

I have a couple of friends who regularly wear suits despite the fact that they do not have to. They live in cities, and in the course of their day they do not cook, or work with their hands.

I would like to be able to wear a suit most of the time, but this is no longer the norm, and I would stand out in the small town where I live.

That being said, I do wear a sport coat and well-polished leather shoes almost every day. Unfortunately, even good slacks with suspenders tend to stand out. And they are vulnerable to damage from the things I do in the course of the day. As a consequence, I wear Levi's or other casual trowsers (cords, chinos) most of the time.

This is, IMHO, a reasonable compromise, although if I were to move to a place where I could wear suits or nice comfortable (suspendered) slacks with a jacket and not stand out I would do so.

I am working on introducing suspendered pants into the mix. My goal is to figure out how to dress as if I were in San Francisco or New York while at the same time not coming across as over-dressed. (Of course, I already come across as over-dressed.)

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Suit for work and evenings.
Sport Coat for weekends.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Suits everyday for work
No suit at home as I'd just throw stuff all over it
When going out for dinners/nights out I often wear a suit rather than sports coat...also have noticed you get better waitress and bar service when you're wearing a suit, although i hasten to add thats not why I do it...
I guess they just think a bigger tip is on the cards!


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

> Going back to the 1950's


Well, the 1950s are really the beginning of modern casual clothing, so you need to go back another decade to get to suits-all-the-time.



> No suit at home as I'd just throw stuff all over it


This is why I don't wear them at home: I can't afford to have them ruined/dry-cleaned when I get food, or baby vomit, or toothpaste, or what have you all over them. I can throw my khakis and sports shirts in the washer when this happens.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I watched that show all the time back in the day and I never got the impression that his suits made anybody uncomfortable. Everyone just accepted Oliver and Lisa in their fancy clothes. Remember, Mr. Haney and Sam Drucker also wore ties regularly.
> 
> Cruiser


Watch the episode "The Hooterville Image." It's all about Oliver's clothing. According to this episode he has 12 suits, 3 dozen shirts and 8 pairs of shoes. Watch it . But Haney and Drucker weren't farmers so they could get away with wearing something other than overalls.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Matt S said:


> Watch the episode "The Hooterville Image."


I did - what a laugh! I especially liked Arnold Ziffel's boater. Paul Henning & Co. really understood the collision of social mores in a changing America.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Well, are we limiting 'just because' to times outside of the workplace?
> 
> I'm not required by any means to wear a suit to work every day, but I do. I could dress in dockers and a wrinkled polo, and nobody would tell me I couldn't. To me, this is 'just because'. However, I will go home from work, change out of my suit, and put on trousers and a jacket to go out for the evening. Same with a Sunday at the museum with my daughter; trousers and a sport coat.


This is almost exactly my situation as well. In fact, substitute "daughter" with "girlfriend", and it is exactly my situation.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

If I was rich enough to wear a suit everyday, I would. Of course, I'm not, that's the only reason why I don't.

Why would I wear a suit everyday?
Is there anything that makes a man look better than a good suit with a clean, good looking shirt and a beautiful pair of shoes? I don't think so. 
A suit straightens your posture. A suit hides your gut. A suit broadens your shoulders. A suit makes you look taller and more fit. Women love a man in a good, well-fitting suit.

However, good suits are expensive. I'd say you'd have to spend about $1,000 a pop to get a decent suit, unless you have spent years looking for bargains, used and on sale.

Sure some people would look twice if they saw you in a suit at the movies, or at the local Applebee's. Who cares? As long as you look good, you won't look like a fool. 

If I won the lotto tomorrow, and money was no object, yes, I'd wear a suit everyday. In the meantime, I'll have to find confort in wearing sportcoats most of time.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Titus_A said:


> Well, the 1950s are really the beginning of modern casual clothing, so you need to go back another decade to get to suits-all-the-time.


I can't go back to the 1940's because I was too young to remember anything about that decade. My memories of the world around me only go back to about 1953 or so; however, from what I do know I don't think there was a huge difference between the 40's and the 50's, either in what men wore at work or what they wore on the weekend.

The men that I knew and worked with back then who were adults in the 1940's were still wearing suits and ties to casual offices even on up into the 70's; but I don't think any of those guys were wearing suits and ties at home on Saturday, even in the 1940's. I think that there might be a little bit of a misconception about how people dressed back then.

Something I've brought up before but I'll do it again; many of the old pictures of men dressed in suits and ties are somewhat misleading. When I joined the workforce in the 60's I worked with many older men who came of age in the 30's and early 40's. Even though those men wore suits and ties on a regular basis, many, if not most, weren't particularly well dressed.

Many of the suits were extremely well worn often with noticeable repairs, and shoes were often also very well worn and scuffed. It wasn't uncommon to see guys wear the same couple of suits day in and day out. The old black and white pictures cover up an awful lot of this and I would venture to say that more than a few of those men in suits and ties looked a little shabbier in person than you might expect from looking at the old pictures.

I'm not saying that there weren't well dressed men, there were; but when you got down to many of the rank and file working men, it often left a lot to be desired, especially by the standards that are discussed here.

Cruiser


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In my father's day (50's-early 70's) teachers were expected to wear suits and or sport coats with ties. Once he retired to his vineyard, I don't think he ever wore one again, except to funerals. When I took up teaching things had changed dramatically and I only wore a suit two or three times. After I retired from the Reserves I swore I'd never have a necktie on again. Today, I feel differently. Being twice retired there is no cause for me to wear a suit at all but I will. I wear one to church until it gets too hot. Actually, I'm shopping for a white linen or linen/wool blend suit now so I can continue to wear a suit to church through the summer. Going out to eat will depend on the place. Today it's rainy and cold. Yesterday I bought and picked up (quick tailoring at Umberto's of Long Beach if you need it) a pair of winter weight slacks to go with my Harris tweed and we are going out. I don't know where but I will say that it will be somewhere that a sport coat and turtleneck is appropriate. So I'm with the Earl on this one. I don't ever have to wear a suit but if I'm not doing something that gets me dirty, I will . . . just because.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

triklops55 said:


> However, good suits are expensive. I'd say you'd have to spend about $1,000 a pop to get a decent suit, unless you have spent years looking for bargains, used and on sale.


American made MTM starts in the $600 range. Those of us that have been through it will whole-heartedly vouch that they are 'decent' suits.

That said, don't be afraid of ebay.


----------



## Cal27 (Mar 23, 2011)

Where do you get an American made MTM for $600?


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

> I'm not saying that there weren't well dressed men, there were; but when you got down to many of the rank and file working men, it often left a lot to be desired, especially by the standards that are discussed here.


This is definitely a good point: more people wore suits, but that doesn't mean that more people had money to wear nice suits. A suit was just the appropriate clothing for a lot more situations in life than it is now. And of course there were some people (laborers, farmers, mechanics) who only wore suits on Sundays in every generation. But I think, if we go back and look, we'll find that purely casual clothing of the type we think of today being worn by average folks is really a 1950s phenomenon. I've never seen a picture or a movie that I can think of from the 1940s or earlier in which a man who wears a suit to work but isn't a millionaire is relaxing somewhere other than a pool/beach in something other than at least part of a suit. Fast forward to the 1950s and you can think of hundreds of National Geographic advertisements for station wagons driven across Yellowstone by middle-class guys in Hawaiian shirts. Maybe this is one of those deals where the cultural decade doesn't line up with the mathematical decade and 47--49 would go in the "50s," but I think the basic dividing line is relatively accurate.


----------



## Cal27 (Mar 23, 2011)

What are the theories behind why the 50's saw more casual dress?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I suppose I can claim to wear suits (and sport jackets), "just because!" Being twice retired and performing only volunteer work for various community causes (perhaps three to four days per week), I certainly am not required by anyone or any organizational dress code to wear a suit. However, because it seems to be my nature to do so, I generally can be found wearing a coat and tie four or more times in a week.


----------



## Mr. Rider (Jan 5, 2009)

I wear a suit to work more days than not, just because I enjoy it. On work days that I am not in a suit, I am in slacks and sport coat. I wear a tie every workday. I dress for church on Sundays. I leave the house in a fedora, just because i enjoy it. Evenings and weekends in my own house I am quite casual, with an affinity for denim. I get to set the dress code for my business. Still, I dress more formally than I require others to do for no more reason than I like it.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Used to work on Wall St, so I had to wear a suit everyday. Now I own my own business, so while for the most part I could wear anything I want, I still wear suits about 3-4 days a week. The difference is now I can wear sportcoats, more vibrant patterns, or even no suit if the weather is bad. Best of all worlds now for me.


----------



## SuitAndTieDoc (May 29, 2008)

Yes, I do. Admittedly eccentric, but people get used to it. Dress as you feel most comfortable would be my recommendation. Standing out in the crowd is not a bad thing.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> I think the majority of people wear suits for the purpose of adhereing to the dress code at work or during particular functions, such as weddings, funerals, etc.
> But who, here, wears a suit as their normal mode of dress? Who wakes up on a saturday morning (assuming you don't work saturdays) has breakfast, gets cleaned up, puts on a suit and goes about doing their day to day things? I know this used to be the norm in my grandfather's generation, I'm just curious who out there still does that, and do you feel that in the past 5-10 years that the occurance has been increasing or decreasing among the general populace?


I do that some weekends. And a hat.

More often, I'll wear an odd jacket and trousers, tie, loafers, and a hat. I have a few pairs of nice casual loafers, and I never wear them with suits.

It's much easier to dress in a suit or coat and tie than more casual clothes (not that I don't have those as well); I do. I prefer to dress more age appropriately, even when in casual clothes, than I generally observe in the population around me. But then, most people my age (58) Are grandparents and great grand parents even. Typically, I am not doing anything that would require physical hard labour in any way that might not be appropriately done in a coat and tie.; I have other clothes for those situations.

It amuses me and is generally well received.

regards,

rudy


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Suits? Heck no! Sportscoats? Absolutely.

I wear a suit 6 days a week. I enjoy it (in my line of work, you'd better). I often work into the evening, and thus I can't remember the last time I went to a movie, basketball game, or any other weeknight event (I've even worn a suit to a few football games over the years) not wearing a suit and tie.

That said, when I'm not at work or church I don't wear a suit unless social protocol dictates it. I wear sportscoats for smart casual but the vast majority of my down time is spent in loungewear, shorts, polos, t-shirts, old jeans and khakis, etc.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Gentlemen,
There's been some excellent discussion here, so first of all, thank you for that.

This question of mine was spawned from doing some shopping one evening and while at the mall, dressed nicely (though, not in a suit) I passed by a gentlemen I'd estimate to be in his 70's and his wife taking a walk. I assume they were mall walkers because they didn't have any bags and seemed to be strolling, arm in arm. He was dressed very nicely in a plaid suit, V neck sweater and tartan tie with a fedora. She was dressed nicely as well, although my vocabulary lacks the terms for women's clothing. He gave a bit of a smile and nod as we passed, I'm assuming because I wasn't dressed in sweat pants like everyone else in the mall. Based on his age, the fact that it was mid week and the relaxed nature of his walk, I'm assuming he and his wife were at the mall to simply take a walk and were probably retired. Yet, he still got up and put on nice clothes. 

I suppose my question wasn't necessarily just about suits, but around dressing well in general. It sounds like many here do, which is nice to see. I'd like to add a follow up question; for those of you who wear suits or the like to work because you're required to, do you think you'd still do it if it were optional, and/or, would you dress nicer on the weekends if you weren't required to during the week?

I find many people, even those who like nicer clothes, to be of the frame of mind that when the weekend comes, they just want to wear jeans and tshirts so as not to put in the effort that they've grown weary of during the week. I must admit, I sometimes fall into this catagory.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

> for those of you who wear suits or the like to work because you're required to, do you think you'd still do it if it were optional, and/or, would you dress nicer on the weekends if you weren't required to during the week?


I can speak to this from a couple of different angles, actually. First, I don't really have to wear a suit every day: the partner for whom I work often wears t-shirts or sweaters and slacks, and one of our other associates often wears just a shirt and tie without a jacket. I wear a suit (ok, sometimes I wear slacks a sports coat) because I think it's appropriate.

That said, I did have to "dress up" under compulsion for much of my life: I wore a tie to school every day from fourth through twelfth grade. Now, even long after those days, I can wear a tie and barely notice I have it on. So I'm certainly not rushing to get home so I can get this unbearable thing out from around my neck.

My impression is that wearing a uniform of some sort under compulsion certainly has the potential to create an overwhelming desire to dress casually at other times. But I think that desire has more to do with an individual's "default" way of doing things. If you're naturally sort of a slob, or if you absorbed too much of the 1970s, then you probably feel choked by a tie and can't do anything but lounge around in sweatpants or jeans when at home.

On the other hand, if you're the sort of person who maybe is skeptical about, say, the 1970s and supports the notion that people should look nice in general and not just because they're told to, then you might not feel that way about ties or suits. If you tend to be that kind of person, having to wear nice clothes probably makes it easier to wear them when not required: not only do you have more practice in the execution of wearing them, but you become more accustomed to being comfortable in them.

That said, I think it's fair to distinguish again between wearing nice casual clothes when out and about or when having a whole day and wearing something for just short periods in one's own home. I'll put on nice clothes in the former case, but if I get home late and am only going to be up for an hour or two before bed, I may very well not put as much "effort" into changing clothes.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Hanzo said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I find many people, even those who like nicer clothes, to be of the frame of mind that when the weekend comes, they just want to wear jeans and tshirts so as not to put in the effort that they've grown weary of during the week. I must admit, I sometimes fall into this catagory.


Let me respond to this....

1. In general, since coming to this site, and beginning to care about my appearance, I've made a resolution to dress as nicely as I can given the situation (work, stroll in the park, dinner with friends, etc.). In my office, a suit everyday would be silly since my boss wears jeans and polos and so does everyone else. I do wear sport-coats and wool slacks or khakis. If I were in an office that required dress slacks and shirts, I would probably wear suits (1 level up from the requirement). I'm also tending to dress better for all occasions. I wear a sport coat, khakis and collared shirt to church, though most wear jeans. I'm wearing less jeans and t-shirts, even at home. (thank goodness for Land's End affordable polos). Even when I go to the park and wear Jeans, I might throw on a sport-coat and have nice leather shoes on.

2, Regarding your comment about dressing to the hilt during the week, but regressing to jeans and t-shirt on weekends, that's, perhaps, a modern dichotomy where we dress like Gordon Gekko during the week but like Homer Simpson on the weekends. I'm not a trad or prep, but, I think their classic take on things is very unique. Trad or Ivy style during the work week is dressed up, but in a more casual, comfortable American style (comfortable sack jackets, well fitting flannel suits, roomy tweed jackets layered with nice v-neck sweaters.) Wheras the evening and weekend look is casual but a bit more dressy than jeans and a t-shirt. You see khakis, polo shirts and boat shoes or penny loafers. Perhaps a rugby collared shirt with chinos. Maybe a comfortable well-worn, oxford button down shirts with cords. In the summer you might see the infamous nantucket reds (pants) with a madras shirt. Even in their casual "go-to-hell" look, they never look sloppy.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Cal27 said:


> What are the theories behind why the 50's saw more casual dress?


A suit was a uniform and after WWII, a million men swore they'd never wear a uniform again?


----------



## Cal27 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> A suit was a uniform and after WWII, a million men swore they'd never wear a uniform again?


Hmm, that's an idea. I wonder if it also has to do with men not going out as much. I've heard that's what killed the hat.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> American made MTM starts in the $600 range. Those of us that have been through it will whole-heartedly vouch that they are 'decent' suits.
> 
> That said, don't be afraid of ebay.


Where can you get a good, American made suit for $600 not on sale?

I am afraid of eBay. Too many things can go wrong with suit fit to get buy them without trying them on first. I did find a great HF suit made of Loro Pian wool that fit almost perfectly at Goodwill. It cost $25.


----------



## AVBdad (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Gents,
I had a conversation yesterday with a friend who is in his mid 20's. They have a group of friends I believe 4-8 couples mostly with some single friends that get together about once a month and go out on the town, drinks, bowling whatever and they all dress nice. Guys in suits, girls in nice gowns?dresses. They have a blast. It was interesting to me as it is not something you here very much, especially in a resort town of 10,000.


----------



## Cal27 (Mar 23, 2011)

That sounds great.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

AVBdad said:


> They have a group of friends I believe 4-8 couples mostly with some single friends that get together about once a month and go out on the town, drinks, bowling whatever and they all dress nice. Guys in suits, girls in nice gowns?dresses.


I did a fair amount of bowling in my younger days, including in several leagues. Even though that was during the time in my life that I was wearing a coat and tie every day, I can honestly say that the thought of going bowling in a suit never crossed my mind. And I certainly never saw the girls bowling in "nice gowns."

Do they have bespoke bowling shoes that matches their clothing? Please don't tell me that they wear rental shoes with their suits and gowns.:icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> I did a fair amount of bowling in my younger days, including in several leagues. Even though that was during the time in my life that I was wearing a coat and tie every day, I can honestly say that the thought of going bowling in a suit never crossed my mind. And I certainly never saw the girls bowling in "nice gowns."
> 
> Do they have bespoke bowling shoes that matches their clothing? Please don't tell me that they wear rental shoes with their suits and gowns.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


If the shoes have a leather sole and are new enough, they'd probably serve the purpose just fine!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Hanzo said:


> If the shoes have a leather sole and are new enough, they'd probably serve the purpose just fine!


It's doubtful. New street shoes with leather soles would probably be too slippery and scuffed soles would have too much grip. Bowling shoes do not have heels and the soles are designed to have just a slight amount of slide to them, but not so much that your feet will slip out from under you. On the other hand too much grip and you risk an ankle injury unless all you do is stand there and roll the ball.

Cruiser


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Sometime in the not-too-distant future the back office will supplant the sales floor as my primary workspace, and I intend to embrace (nice) business-casual with gusto.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't wear a suit on Saturday or Sunday, but I do very often wear a sports jacket and often a tie on weekends for any occasion such as a dinner, church, etc... I love both suits and odd jackets and trousers and wear "dressier" clothing almost every day.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

AVBdad said:


> Hi Gents,
> I had a conversation yesterday with a friend who is in his mid 20's. They have a group of friends I believe 4-8 couples mostly with some single friends that get together about once a month and go out on the town, drinks, bowling whatever and they all dress nice. Guys in suits, girls in nice gowns?dresses. They have a blast. It was interesting to me as it is not something you here very much, especially in a resort town of 10,000.


There is a group of youngish ladies in NYC would go out weekly or monthly all dolled up and looking fabulous for lunch. I mean not just dresses, no no, hats, gloves and the whole "nine yards" and they look truly fabulous. I saw them a couple of times, most recently at the great Lambs Club Restaurant. They turn heads because they are lovely and are dressed so well that they put almost everyone else to shame. I would love to know them all!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Well then, by gawd, the next time you see them, walk up and introduce yourself! LOL, I'm pretty certain they would appreciate the confirmation that they are getting someone's attention. :thumbs-up:


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

In my office a coat and tie are required except on Fridays. Best story is that of a newly promoted Detective. His first day he showed up in *MY *Hickey Freeman suit! When I asked, he said he got it at Dillard's for about $250. He even showed me the tags. It was the same suit I was looking at a couple of weeks earlier ($1500 Madison model, 44L). I was waiting for the 70% off clearance sale but he beat me to it. It was the only one. If you snooze you lose!
:icon_headagainstwal:icon_headagainstwal:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I wear suits when going out to plays, a nice restaurant (even the pseudo-fancy Olive Garden sometimes), or something else of that nature. After all, why not? They don't have to know that I don't work in an office or that I didn't just come from a wedding.

My stepfather (about Cruiser's age) ribs me about it sometimes. The last time he wore a suit was for _his_ stepfather's funeral.



AVBdad said:


> Hi Gents,
> I had a conversation yesterday with a friend who is in his mid 20's. They have a group of friends I believe 4-8 couples mostly with some single friends that get together about once a month and go out on the town, drinks, bowling whatever and they all dress nice. Guys in suits, girls in nice gowns/dresses. They have a blast. It was interesting to me as it is not something you here very much, especially in a resort town of 10,000.


I need to start something this with my friends.



Joe Frances said:


> There is a group of youngish ladies in NYC would go out weekly or monthly all dolled up and looking fabulous for lunch. I mean not just dresses, no no, hats, gloves and the whole "nine yards" and they look truly fabulous. I saw them a couple of times, most recently at the great Lambs Club Restaurant. They turn heads because they are lovely and are dressed so well that they put almost everyone else to shame. I would love to know them all!


I've seen some ladies like this around town. I have given them compliments, as I'm sure they want to be recognised for putting forth the effort.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I do whatever the hell I want — which often means a suit. I got it that way.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

On the matter of old-timers wearing suits "all the time," bear in mind, as others have pointed out that casual clothing only really took root in the '30s and became more general in the '50s. Until then, most men would just knock around in their old, well-worn suits. I can well remember my grandfather (born in 1889) knocking around the garden or doing other hard work around the house wearing old suit trousers and a well-worn white dress shirt, and he was not a poor man. (He was twice nominated for an Academy Award for his work as an art director in Hollywood--his best remembered movie would have to be "It's a Wonderful Life.")

Jack O'Connor, the eminent gunwriter, wrote that in his youth in Arizona (early 1900s) many of the cowboys wore old suit coats. Many also favored silk scarves in lieu of the conventional cotton bandannas. Curious the latter, in light of the fact that many males today seem to regard silk scarves and ascots as effete and foppish.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In my retirement I spend most of my home time either in the shop or in the garden. Because of that jeans and T-shirts are practical. If I want to run to the store or somewhere, a polo shirt is better or maybe one of my many sport shirts with hunting or fishing scenes all over them. That being the case, when I do go out I like dressing up. My wife grumps about this. She's still working and really doesn't want to change to go out for dinner. Like I care! She can slump along if she wants. I don't want to and I won't. Yea, couture . . . up to a point.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

JLibourel said:


> Jack O'Connor, the eminent gunwriter, wrote that in his youth in Arizona (early 1900s) many of the cowboys wore old suit coats. Many also favored silk scarves in lieu of the conventional cotton bandannas. Curious the latter, in light of the fact that many males today seem to regard silk scarves and ascots as effete and foppish.


Makes me want to break out my old .270 (a Ruger #1, so I don't know if O'Connor would approve) and an ascot, and head to the range.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Cal27 said:


> What are the theories behind why the 50's saw more casual dress?


Entertainment generally set a standard for men's dress prior to the 1970's. Leading male performers whether actors are music performers were generally well dressed . Frank Sinatra , Nat Cole , Miles Davis , Ellington , Grant , Astaire , Gable, etc, wore suits and ties.

The 1950's saw the rebel craze in dress , Elvis , Dean , Brando , McQueen , etc. 
These actors felt at home in a pair of jeans and a T-Shirt. 
One of the most successful popular singers prior to the 60's was Perry Como ,I have never seen him in jeans , Sinatra either. Elvis on the other hand looked uncomfortable in a suit
and so did Steve McQueen.

Times was changing , casual was in . Gregory Peck stared in a movie of the 1950's a classic " The man in the Gray Flannel Suit " .
In the 1950's and earlier when a man went to work in an office he wore a suit ! Department store male salesmen wore suits. White collar workers as they were called than wore a suit 
and a tie. Blue collar workers dressed casually. Again times have changed.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

silverporsche said:


> Elvis on the other hand looked uncomfortable in a suit
> and so did Steve McQueen.


The only suit I remember seeing Elvis wear was his Army uniform, and I didn't think that he looked uncomfortable.










As for McQueen, I don't see how you could think he looked uncomfortable in a suit.



















Cruiser


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not sure why you think that either, silverporsche.


----------



## some_dude (Nov 9, 2008)

I really don't care for sport coats. While they do seem to be the common thing these days, I much prefer suits. So I'm in the class of men who wear suits because they want to.

Although, if I was truly devil-may-care, I would wear my double breasted suits more...


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Cruiser and Jovan, you know silverporsche will just ignore you on that. Then post his tired old opinion (he only really has one but it's big and he likes to make sure we know it) again next chance he gets.










Could be an odd jacket or blazer but he doesn't look unomfortable, I am sure he wore a suit in King Creole as well.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

This looks like the same photo in it's original colours.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I believe most men still wore suits up to the '60s and '70s.
I wasn't born until the '70s but from what I see in movies, etc. Jeans and T shirts were for teenagers in the '50s, such as those portrayed by James Dean's Jimmy in "Rebel Without a Cause." Elvis hardly ever wore jeans and a T shirt for everday wear. Most pictures of him going about his daily business were of him in short sleeve printed button up shirts and pleated trousers.
In all of the footage I've seen of Elvis onstage, he's either in a suit, or sportcoat. In one famous performance, he's in white tie.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it's also about how you were raised. I grew up in the early 60's. My dad was a newspaper man, he wore a coat and tie every day. My wife's father worked in an aluminum plant. He had exactly one suit and one tie for weddings and funerals. To this day, if I wear anything but jeans and a t-shirt, she want to know why I'm "dressing up".


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

It depends on what I plan for the day, but even when at home I do almost always wear at least a jacket and tie and often enough a suite (usually three piece).
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------

